# New yarn shop . . . Beaver, Pa



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't have any more details yet. DS saw it in a free paper.
More to come as information is available. It's called the Beaver Yarn Shoppe. I couldn't find anything on the internet. 

Pzoe


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Where is Beaver - East, West, Central, PA?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Southwestern PA 40 minutes from Pittsburgh.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

A little far for a day trip, but I'll keep it mind in case I ever get that way. Thanks.


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

Please keep me posted. I live between Erie and Pittsburgh and travel to Pittsburgh on occasion and would love to visit. Thanks so much in advance. Have a happy day!


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

In and when anyone goes to the new yarn shop in Beaver
be sure to stop at Café Kolache. DH and I discovered this
little restaurant a few years back. Beaver is a cute, picturesque town!
http://www.cafekolache.com/


----------



## jsklarsk (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep us posted! I visit the area often enough to make it a regular stop.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Perfect! I will have to try to find it this week - I have to go there for a bank deposit, so a new yarn shop would be fantastic


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Here's what I found for an address:

568 3rd Street, 2nd Floor
Beaver, PA 15009
(724) 709-0272


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Saw them when I ate at Yama a few doors down this evening.


----------

